# Pictures of clothes you like!



## user23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anyone else like looking at clothes online?  I do this all the time .. hehe.  I posted a few things that I like ... anyone else want to join in?  It can be anything fashion related .. clothes, accessories, shoes, etc.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ohhhh I love to do that! hehehhee


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i do that very often...here are some fav's. I seach them fast, so they are not the worldbest things...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

ohmygod. I do this non stop. Lately I have been trying to look for a dress for my prom. Its not high school but in 8th grade my school goes all out. Im not getting a formal gown because hello - its an 8th grade prom, but i'd like to look for some nice dresses. My dad is shooing me off the computer now but when I get on ill post some of my favs that ive seen online.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay here are some I like so far. If anybody also sees any dress they think I might like can you PM me cause im having a hard time finding one. Im trying to just find a simple black dress so i can accesorize (sp?) a lot.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 27, 2006)

here are a few black dresses for u hun - they're from bcbg - check out their site www.bcbg.com and go to spring 06, and its the ready to wear collection i guess lol anyways


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 27, 2006)

BCBG always has great looking dresses!

White House Black Market always has nice black dresses...I go there all the time for my dressy dresses...all the other stuff is too mama for me...


----------



## Chelly (Feb 27, 2006)

oo i really like this juicy couture bag http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/i...0.5,0&fmt=jpeg  but its $350... not really worth it


GIRLS!! i cant be looking @ stuff!! your all going to put me in debt! lol <33


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 28, 2006)

I have some outfits including some shoes that I really like but cant afford lol.  They are from Marciano, Guess?, and BEBE my fav. stores!














​


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 28, 2006)

I love the first dress !


----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Glamgirlie (Mar 1, 2006)

I really like the first dress.

I fell in-love with this dress when i saw it

http://www.falmouthbridalcentre.com/..._194394.jpg?94


----------



## star1692 (Mar 11, 2006)

i am in love with that dress glamgirlie!!!  did you get it?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS WHITE DRESS AND GREEN MISS60 STILETTOS WOULD MAKE A GREAT LOOK I hope I can successfully post pictures here!


----------



## blondehott (Mar 15, 2006)

I also love this dress:


----------

